# Second Interview?



## Wyattfre (Jun 21, 2021)

So this afternoon I got a phone call from HR and they are interested in meeting me and interviewing me a second time after reviewing my submitted interview that I had to record. I interviewed for GM with a higher focus in inbound and Fulfillment. What should I expect at my second interview, and what does the second interview consist of?
Another question is should I dress a certain way, because ultimately it is an interview.


----------



## NKG (Jun 21, 2021)

Whenever I asked people why they wanted to work at Target...I got alot of the employees are friendly or it's not Walmart. I'd think about why you truly want to work for Target


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 21, 2021)

You can wear jeans and a polo/button down.
Interview will be situational based; tell me about a time etc etc.
You will be asked to introduce yourself, the manager might ask you a few questions about your work history, school, hobbies etc.
Usually 4-5 “formal interview questions”, again they will be situational based.
At the end of the interview manager might allow you to ask questions.
Try to ask a couple, like, how long have you been with target?
When will I hear if I got the job?
Good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 22, 2021)

40 hours are not guaranteed a week. Hours are based on business needs.


----------



## Wyattfre (Jun 22, 2021)

Well here is an update…. Just got finished with the interview in person, they really like me. It was a whole lot of scenario questions which is fine. But they have me coming in for another interview tomorrow at the same time with an ETL to interview me. Does anyone have any idea on what an ETL asks you? This is painstakingly stressing me out because I don’t do great at all with in person interviews, and I wish it was easier than this. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wyattfre (Jun 22, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 40 hours are not guaranteed a week. Hours are based on business needs.


They told me that they allow you to work up to 40; but it’s not in the same position it’s in different departments


----------



## MrT (Jun 22, 2021)

Wyattfre said:


> Well here is an update…. Just got finished with the interview in person, they really like me. It was a whole lot of scenario questions which is fine. But they have me coming in for another interview tomorrow at the same time with an ETL to interview me. Does anyone have any idea on what an ETL asks you? This is painstakingly stressing me out because I don’t do great at all with in person interviews, and I wish it was easier than this. Any thoughts?


An etl will usually have a different style interview.  They will usually walk you around the store and ask questions.  They like when you notice things they are asking you about and that you can keep up with the quick pace they wil usually walk.  Its as much about getting a feel for you as person as answering the questions.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 22, 2021)

MrT said:


> An etl will usually have a different style interview.  They will usually walk you around the store and ask questions.  They like when you notice things they are asking you about and that you can keep up with the quick pace they wil usually walk.  Its as much about getting a feel for you as person as answering the questions.


My etl interview was literally the same as the TL interview with just slightly different scenarios, so ASANTS I guess


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 22, 2021)

Wyattfre said:


> They told me that they allow you to work up to 40; but it’s not in the same position it’s in different departments



3 interviews? for a TM job? Are you sure its not for Closing TL or something like that?


----------



## rd123 (Jun 22, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> 3 interviews? for a TM job? Are you sure its not for Closing TL or something like that?


Same thought!


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 24, 2021)

Be calm, be natural.  think of it as a conversation - not a test.  Keep in mind that the questions are very open ended - there is not ONE correct answer that you could get wrong.  The interviewer is not looking for a specific answer - they are listening on how you approach your answer, your communication skills, if you give a complete answer, if the story given is a scenario or a true life experience.  Many people can fill these jobs - sometimes it’s not what you know but how you fit in.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeez I am so glad I was hired as seasonal. I had an interview with the ETL. I didn't know he was an ETL though. He asked some questions, checked me for a pulse and said I was hired.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Back in the day when I started , to become a Tl I had to interview with Dtl


----------



## Times Up (Jun 25, 2021)

Wyattfre said:


> They told me that they allow you to work up to 40; but it’s not in the same position it’s in different departments


They're telling you what you want to hear.   There are almost no hours after Christmas.  Not uncommon to work 4-8 hours in a week. 

Fulfillment might you more hours as long as it's not overstaffed.

But they do not guarantee anything.


----------



## InboundBoss (Jun 25, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Back in the day when I started , to become a Tl I had to interview with Dtl


Same here, after being preped by my SD


----------



## Wyattfre (Jun 25, 2021)

Well I’m here to update everyone! I got the job


----------



## Wyattfre (Jun 25, 2021)

MrT said:


> An etl will usually have a different style interview.  They will usually walk you around the store and ask questions.  They like when you notice things they are asking you about and that you can keep up with the quick pace they wil usually walk.  Its as much about getting a feel for you as person as answering the questions.


This is what my ETL did they walked me around the store and asked some questions that were really different then any other. But for sure they did relate to the ones I had in my first interview with target.


----------



## Wyattfre (Jun 25, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> 3 interviews? for a TM job? Are you sure its not for Closing TL or something like that?


It was for the GM position, but upon completion of my interview they called me congratulating me with my offer. And at the moment they are looking into putting me into a TL position possibly under either fulfillment or something along those lines.


----------



## Wyattfre (Jun 25, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Be calm, be natural.  think of it as a conversation - not a test.  Keep in mind that the questions are very open ended - there is not ONE correct answer that you could get wrong.  The interviewer is not looking for a specific answer - they are listening on how you approach your answer, your communication skills, if you give a complete answer, if the story given is a scenario or a true life experience.  Many people can fill these jobs - sometimes it’s not what you know but how you fit in.


That’s how my ETL did it, they ran it like a conversation it was easy and made it comfortable I’m just glad I was able to outshine the information they were getting from HR and my video. They didn’t know I had far more capability’s. I guess I impressed them.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Jun 25, 2021)

Congrats on the job; welcome to target!! You'll find that these next coming weeks with orientation, training, and being thrown to the wolves are overwhelming, but make sure to ask questions. No one wants you to fail, it's just that retail is its own beast. Get a feel for your management and for your coworkers. If you have a great team, you'll easily be successful. If your store is abysmal from top to bottom, well the market for jobs is extremely good right now.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 26, 2021)

Congratulations!  NOW be sure to fit in, no one is an island.  They call a a TEAM for a reason: most of our jobs rely on other tm’s doing their job correctly.  It is all a big engine and one stuck cog can break it.  Get along with your co-workers - ASK for help when needed and OFFER help when you can.  Try not to get overwhelmed - there is a lot to learn - you’ll get there.


----------

